# (not so simple) Simplicity



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2015)

I just finished a few Simplicity pens, the kit is available from Aaron Lau at LauLau Woods.

It's a high quality twist-action (twists either way to advance the Parker-style refill, back to the center to retract), and the parts are good solid metal. Even the clip -- it's cast, not folded thin sheet steel, with an attached spring/ring. The finial button screws into a threaded piece that you press into the end of the top barrel.

The part that tripped me up is that the centerband is a press-fit into the lower barrel, with internal threads to receive the transmission. Theoretically, this is excellent. In practice, it means that the lower barrel must be the exact length the tubes are supplied at, or the extension of the refill is going to be wrong.

I've been making Sierra-style pens too long, and had gotten into the habit of trimming the wooden barrel to get a perfectly smooth junction between the metal components and the wood ... uh-uh, can't do that with this kit.

Anyway, here are a couple of them -- some of that nice orange and black stripey cocobolo, and some velvet tamarind burl. (That had quite a few cracks/voids, which I filled using black CA to make sure the brass tubes didn't show through.)

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 3, 2015)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice, Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2015)

I can see why they are called 'simplicity' and that's generally what I like on a pen. let's the wood be the center of attention. You did them justice nice work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can see why they are called 'simplicity' and that's generally what I like on a pen. let's the wood be the center of attention. You did them justice nice work.


Thanks ... for me, with materials like this it's all about the wood. I don't get along comfortably with the kits that have bling everywhere, although some folks like that sort of thing. (It's one of the reasons why I've been making kitless pens -- I control the choice of clip and whether to include other hardware or not.)


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice kit, and the woods are eye popping! The Coco is primo....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice...really nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 4, 2015)

The other two Simplicity pens I made: cocobolo burl and ziricote. Also, another photo of the cocobolo pen from earlier in the thread, this time with the grain aligned across the centerband (I think it looks better this way -- do you?)

Ziricote:






 

Cocobolo burl:


 



 

Cocobolo:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

I really like the Ziricote one...gorgeous...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Nov 5, 2015)

all are nice pens, well done, and I too like that kit 
hard to pick a favorite, but would be a close toss-up between the Ziricote & the last Cocobolo (like the alignment better)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Nov 5, 2015)

I really like that pen kit, is the Ziricote figured or a burl?
all the cocobolo are top shelf


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 5, 2015)

Bill_LFW said:


> I really like that pen kit, is the Ziricote figured or a burl?
> all the cocobolo are top shelf


Thanks 

To be completely honest, I don't even know if the ziricote is actually ziricote, let alone whether it's burl or otherwise. I remember buying a couple of pen blanks that were called ziricote by the seller a long time ago. Since I couldn't find any other blanks in my pile(s) that were even close, and this stuff looked a lot like some of the sample pix on Paul Hinds website, I decided to run with it ... 

Have to agree with you on the cocobolo -- I've been fortunate to get some wonderful stuff from folks here on Woodbarter.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 6, 2015)

Some great looking, well turned and finished timber on those.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 6, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Some great looking, well turned and finished timber on those.
> Nicely done.
> 
> Les



Thanks, Les


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 8, 2015)

Good looking pens-I like the last coco alignment. And I think you are right on the Ziricote. Jim


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking pens-I like the last coco alignment. And I think you are right on the Ziricote. Jim


Thanks, Jim


----------

